# Solved: MySQL Database recovery after Windows Server 2003 Crash



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

A client's web server just crashed. Windows blue screens. they had Zend Core installed which is a bundle of PHP and MySQL. they need to recover their databases. is there anyway this can be done? I've found the .frm files but to my understanding these only hold the table structure.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I use mysql administrator for database backup,repair and maintenance.
May help.
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

Is the machine still in it's crashed state?

Have you tried getting it back up and running (do NOT format or reinstall the OS).

You can use many tools to get the back, I have in the past used a professional tool called ERD commander which allows to boot from the disk and copy the files to another machine across the network. The database should just be a file or set of files in the mySQL folder on the hard disk.


----------



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

we have not tried to get it back up and running because the problem is on the hard drive. if slaved on a windows machine, it wont detect it. luckly if mounted on a linux machine its detected perfectly and we're able to recover our data in there. my problem is I have no idea where to find our MySQL databases within the many windows folders. I've only found the .frm files within the MySQL folder on Program Files


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

Each database should have it's own file and will typically be installed in /mysql/data/ directory, where mysql is the directory into which you have your mysql installation setup.


----------



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

ok, I looked in there and found a folder with my database' name on it, inside I found some .frm files, each with the name of a table in my database. also found a db.opt

after importing that file into another server (I just placed the folder in the same location it was on the faulty server) I pulled up phpMyAdmin and it recognized the db and its structure..but no data!! 

is there anyway to get that data back?


----------



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

ok! I solved it.!!

I luckly found a backup I made on september, so what I did was I recovered that old backup on the new server. then I grabbed the .frm files, ibdata and id_log files from the old server and copied them into the new server. all this was copied to the "data" folder within MySQL

either way, thank you very much for everyone's help.


----------

